# Save the Red Arrows!



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2007)

You have to be a British Citizen to sign this petition. Please sign this and pass it along. I can't believe that there is even consideration for disbanding the Red Arrows!

We the undersigned petition the Prime Minister to Continue funding for the Royal AIr Force Aerobatics Team - The Red Arrows.


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, that is unbelievable. I have signed.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 7, 2007)

You're kidding! They're dumping the Red Arrows. That really sucks. If they tried to dump either the Thunderbirds or the Blue Angels in the US, the public would hit the roof. What's the tag line for this one? "Millions for lefty social programs, not a red cent for the Red Arrows".

Dumb.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

That is a crock of ****! How can they even think about getting rid of them. They are wonderful to watch and full of tradition.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 7, 2007)

Gosh, maybe the Red Arrows don't properly represent the new multi-cultural Britain properly. Perhaps they need to become the Red, White, Green, Blue, and Black Arrows...


----------



## trackend (Feb 9, 2007)

It don't suprise me its not fashionable to have pride in your armed forces, 
next thing will be the dis-banding of the Ghurkas, as it is the poor old light infantry just got put in the pot with a load of others and came out as the rifles and what ever they say its still not the same as the old regiment.


----------



## ndicki (Feb 9, 2007)

Too right. I was in the Wessex Regt, which ended up in the Devon and Dorsets, which became the Devon and Dorset Light Infantry or something, and now the whole lot's amalgamating with goodness knows who to become goodness knows what. 

In a couple of years, all there'll be will be 1st Bn, The Infantry Regt.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

That would be like getting rid of the Blue Angels, Thunderbirds, Russian Knights, Snowbirds and (God help me) the Frecce Tricolori of France.

Is there no tradition anymore.


----------



## ndicki (Feb 14, 2007)

Good one, Matt! The Frecce Tricolori are Italian! The Frog lot is called "La Patrouille de France" - just in case you hadn't guessed where they were from. 

Actually, the Reds are quite recent; they were formed in 1964 out of the "Red Pelicans", the "Black Arrows" and the "Yellowjacks"; the RAF decided to put an end to all these (there were others, too) semi-autonomous teams and create just one - the Red Arrows. One reason why they are the best in the world.


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Petition secures Red Arrows' future ! *

The petition on the Number 10 Downing Street website asking the Prime Minister to ensure that the Red Arrows continue to be funded appears to have worked. 

As of now,* 57,222 *names have been added to the list, and although the deadline for signing is not until July, the sheer weight of numbers has brought about an early response from Tony Blair. (The peititon is currently at number four on the overall list). 

"I am pleased to be able to give you good news," he says. "There are no plans to change the funding for the Red Arrows, let alone to disband them." 

He points out that the MoD does have to keep an eye on its spending, but also lists reasons why the Reds are a good use of resources. 

"So I am pleased to assure you that this government fully intends to keep the Red Arrows flying." 

See here for the full message:
Petition to: Continue funding for the Royal AIr Force Aerobatics Team - The Red Arrows.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2007)

Score one for the online petitions!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2007)

Good to see they work!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool!


----------

